
Brandis: End-to-end encryption for everyone (web demo) - bigiain
https://brandis.io/
======
bigiain
For context, George Brandis is Australia's Attorney-General - the chief law
officer of the Commonwealth of Australia. He's recently been pushing for laws
giving law enforcement ability to circumvent end-to-end encryption:

"Attorney General George Brandis has confirmed that the government won't be
asking for flaws in encryption software to allow access by authorities, and
instead companies will need to (where possible) decrypt messages as requested
- with a warrant."

and

"Last Wednesday I met with the Chief Cryptographer at GCHQ, the Government
Communication Headquarters in the United Kingdom, and he assured me that this
was feasible. So there are various claims made by experts in the field, but
what the Government is proposing to do is to impose upon the companies an
obligation conditioned by reasonableness and proportionality."

I'm not sure which "company" he's going to impose an obligation to decrypt
messages sent using tools like this (and GPG and … )

